

Kinvey (revolutionary mobile backend creator) closes $2M Seed Round - chromedude
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/04/kinvey-closes-2m-seed-round-for-its-backend-as-a-service-product/

======
pedalpete
May be a viable business, but I find I completely disagree with TC's opening
comment 'Most developers would agree: building backends is no fun'.

Though I like building both front and back-end, I find front-end development
can be painfully slow vs much of the backend stuff. Particularly when all
you're doing is CRUD operations, which it seems is all the Kinvey does.

